# Rolex Sub



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Got my refund for the AP so am after a sub please. Not overly worried about condition etc


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

Are you after all steel, bi-metal or all gold ?


----------

